# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  سيرة الشيخ ماهر المعيقلي

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليكم تعريف عن الشيخ الذي سارت باصواته الركبان 

صاحب الصوت الندي والقراءة الخاشعة 

قدم الى المسجد النبوي عام 1426 في رمضان وفي صلاة التراويح 

ليأسر قلوب المصلين بتلاوته الندية جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء 


إنه الشيخ / ماهر المعيقلي واليكم سيرة العطرة 


الأســـم :: مــاهــر بــن حمد بن معيقل المعيقلي البلوي .. 

من :: محافظة الوجه شمال المملكة.. أنتقل والدة إلى مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..(وولد الشيخ هناك)

فتربى الشيخ ماهر هناك .. وحفظ القرآن الكريم .. ودرس في كلية المعلمين في المدينة .. وتخرج منها معلماً لمادة الرياضيات 

..أنتقل بعد ذلك إلى مكة المكرمة ليصبح معلماً فيها .. في مدرسة بلاط الشهداء .. بعد ذلك أصبح مرشداً طلابياً في متوسطة الأمير عبدالمجيد في مكة المكرمة .. 

... الشيخ حفظه الله .. متزوج ..ولديه أربعة أطفال ..بنتان وولدان ..وقد ألحقهم جميعاً بمدارس تحفيظ كتاب الله ..

الشيخ ماهر وفقه الله .. إمام لجامع عبدالرحمن السعدي ..بحي العوالي بمكة المكرمة .. 

ويأم الناس فيه كل يوم ماعدا شهر رمضان المبارك ..فأنه قد عُين إمام في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة المنورة .عام 1426-1427.*

                                         منقول للفائدة

----------


## ماهر الفحل

ما شاء الله ، اللهم احفظه وانفع به وزده من فضلك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

سبحان الله أذكر أول مرة سمعت صوت الشيخ ماهر كان في صلاة الفجر ، وكنت وقتها أسكن بحي العوالي بمكة وكان الشيخ وقتها إمامًا لمسجد الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي ، وكان الشيخ حريصًا على الإطالة في القراءة في صلاة الفجر، وأثناء رجوعي من الصلاة في المسجد الذي اعتدت أن أصلي الفجر فيه إذا بصوت الشيخ يأتي مدويا بما فيه من خشوع زاد منه هدئة الفجر تلك ، سبحان الله !!! لا أنسى أبدًا ما حييت حلاوة ذلك الصوت في تلك الساعة !

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

سبحان الله

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> صاحب الصوت الندي والقراءة الخاشعة


حقًا والله ..!
أسأل الله أن يحفظه ويبارك فيه ، ويجعل القراءن شفيعًا له يوم القيامة ..

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه السيرة المختصرة للشيخ / ماهر بن حمد المعيقلي - حفظه الله ورعاه وسدده
بالفعل الشيخ انتقل من مسجده بالحوالي بمكة إلى المدينة في رمضان 1426 إمامًا للمسجد النبوي الشريف، ثم إلى الحرم المكي حيث هو الآن.
والله يعلم أنه من أحب الخلق إلى قلبي، لا حرمنا الله من صوته العذب وخشوعه وحلاوة تلاوته.
ولإثراء هذه السيرة الطيبة... رفعت لكم أحد التلاوات... هي بحق رائعة المعيقلي لعام 1427 من مسجد رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
بل ولها علاقة بالتوقيع الذي استخدمه وهو قول الله تعالي :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
للإستماع : ما تيسر من سورة براءة الآيات من 46 حتى 129
للحفظ : احفظ الملف يمين الفأرة ثم حفظ باسم

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

وهذا ملف تورنت لمن أراد أن يحمل المصحف الكامل للشيخ بجودة عالية (128 بت) وبحجم 1.2 جيجا:
http://torrent.mp3quran.net/download...uaiqly.torrent

----------


## العرب

اللهم احفظه وانفع به وزده من فضلك .

----------


## الحافظة

.. ماشاء الله .. حفظ الله الشيخ المعقيلي ورفع قدره وزاده ربي من فضله ..

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تبارك الله 
حفظ الله الشيخ وزاده من فضله 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أسامة السلفي

وهنا موقع الشيخ... 
http://www.almuaiqly.com/arabic/index.php

----------


## أسامة السلفي

وهنا صوتيات فائقة الجودة القرآن كاملاً.... 256 kbps الحجم تقريبا 2.42 جيجا بايت
http://quranicaudio.com/download/quran/65

----------


## محمد كمال الجزائري

اللهم إحفظ شيخنا وإرزقنا جميعا حفظ كتابك الكريم اللهم آمين .

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> وهنا صوتيات فائقة الجودة القرآن كاملاً.... 256 kbps الحجم تقريبا 2.42 جيجا بايت
> http://quranicaudio.com/download/quran/65


جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو البراء بن عابد

حفظه الله

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

اللهم احفظه بالقرآن قائما وقاعدا واجعله له لا عليه

----------


## الأصيلة

لصوته وقع خاص في قلبي وانا استمع له عبر قناة المعالي الاسلامية من الساعه 12 ليلا تقريبا تلاوة جدا رااائعة

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

ونعم بالشيخ والله ..
من اجمل ما سمعت في حياتي
صوت رائع وخاشع , ولو أنه قل مستواه الى حد ما عن ذي قبل _ وهذا طبيعي لمن يكبر في السن ..
حفظه الله وحتى الاسرة عندنا يحبون صوته ويتلهفون لسماع تلاوته في صلاة التراويح في الحرم .

----------


## فروحة

حفظ الله الشيخ من كل مكروه ،واسأل الله الثبات لي وله ولكل مسلم .

----------

